# Just give them benedryl...



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

DH and I are planning on making a trip on a plane with DS next month. Two totally different people have told me to give him benedryl on the ride over.

One was a nurse at my kiddos pediatricians office; the other was a mama friend I know.

Really-- drug my child so he'll be easier to deal with? I was shocked! Am I waaay of base, or are they?


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Sadly, this seems to be a common mainstream practice.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't know about the benedryl - never heard of it, personally, but I have heard that a couple of drops of Tylenol or Motrin will help when the pressure gets to be too much for their ears. I never had to do this with our ODS as he slept throug the entire flight and the landing part never seemed to bother him.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

yep, a lot of people do it. Me? I never would have thought of it if no one had suggested it... and I don't plan on ever doing it. I feel like there has to be a healthier and safer option for kiddos.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I've always heard that if you nurse/feed the baby during takeoff and landing then that will help their ears equalize because they're swallowing. That's what we plan on doing in September when we fly with Cecilia, who will be 5 months old then!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess the part that really irks me is the idea that these drugs are completely risk free. I have no problem giving benedryl, Motrin, Tylenol to my kiddo if he really needs it. but to use it to make him drowsy (a side effect) on a flight just boggles my mind!


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Seems wrong to me too, on so many levels.


----------



## Mawood (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, that's tough. I wouldn't feed my baby strong medication if not indicated for medical reasons. You can opt for homeopathic remedies or the flower essences (Bach) if you want to do something. Or just have it on hand if he were to get fuzzy. No side effects and it helps your baby to relax. We are doing an international flight at the end of August and I think I will take some flower essences myself to remain calm. I am already very nervous about the flight. If I am relaxed baby most likely will be calmer too


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't get it either. I wouldn't tranquilize a kid for travel. Not to mention, there is a small percentage of the child population that will become *hyper* rather than sleepy when given Benadryl, which would defeat your purpose anyway.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
I guess the part that really irks me is the idea that these drugs are completely risk free. I have no problem giving benedryl, Motrin, Tylenol to my kiddo if he really needs it. but to use it to make him drowsy (a side effect) on a flight just boggles my mind!











It is SUPER common.







Every time we've flown someone makes the "You should just give them Benedryl so your flight will be easy." Or worse, "So the OTHER people on the plane aren't disturbed." I just want to scream!

First of all, Benedryl isn't even MADE for infants.

Secondly, I am NOT drugging my kid just in case he might cry on the plane. If someone on the plane is that bothered by my child making normal child noises, that person is free to drug themselves to the point that they fall asleep so they don't have to hear it.

Both my boys are excellent travelers. I nurse them as often as they like, bring lots of toys and snacks and actually parent them and entertain them while on the plane. It's a little more effort than drugging them into unconsciousness, but I feel it is worth it.


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

Benadryl will NOT help with ear pain. It has a common side effect of drowsiness, so the child will be easier for you to deal with.

My ped recommended using it for sleep enhancement once, and only once, when my child's post-nasal drip and the resulting irritating cough was keeping him from getting any rest. One dose and he was able to get past the irritation, got sleep, and got better. _It was not for conveinece_. She's not a fan of doping kids just to make them calm and quiet, and I'm not either.

If you are nursing, then that's really the best thing. It will both help with the pressue and most likely he will conk out. Have his favorite lovies, and you'll be set.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

I flew with my then-one year old and it was a nightmare. She screamed and cried so much that we spent the entire flight in the lavatory. I felt awful for her... and for me and for the rest of the passengers.

Six months later we had to fly again and I asked our pediatrician how I could help her. He suggested Benedryl. She slept peacefully the entire flight.

I figured a mildly drugged sleep versus hours of frightened crying was a good switch off.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamiecole* 
secondly, i am not drugging my kid just in case he might cry on the plane. If someone on the plane is that bothered by my child making normal child noises, that person is free to drug themselves to the point that they fall asleep so they don't have to hear it.


love this!


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamieCole* 








First of all, Benedryl isn't even MADE for infants.

Secondly, I am NOT drugging my kid just in case he might cry on the plane. If someone on the plane is that bothered by my child making normal child noises, that person is free to drug themselves to the point that they fall asleep so they don't have to hear it.

There are FDA dosing guidelines for infants down to 6 months. They are no longer provided with the medication OTC due to abuse, but you can get them in the US by talking to the pharmacist. When the kid suffered a severe skin reaction to a bug bite at 6 months, I called his ped, who told me over the phone to go purchase children's benadryl and request the dosing guidelines from the pharmacist. The pharmacist took one look at the kid's face and the bottle we were holding and handed over the dosing information.

But yeah, being someone who both has had to use benadryl myself multiple times over the course of my life, and on my kid a few times, I think there is a big problem with the perception that you can use to drug down your kid. First, there's the hyperactivity issue. Second, there's the fact that benadryl drowsiness/sleep often isn't restful unless it's followed by several additional hours of sleep. If I allow myself to fall asleep due to benadryl and need to be awake in 4 hours, I feel terrible and am a brat. (And so is my kid). I won't take it unless I'm pretty bad off and can struggle through the drowsiness without falling sleep, or I can sleep 2-4 hours beyond the 4 hour dose.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

YK-he may just sleep. My DD was a VERY active 15 month old when we did a 5 hour flight to Mexico and every time the plane moved she fell asleep, I was pretty shocked.

There are herbal calming remedies that might help like chamomile, but I wouldn't give Benedryl unless the kid got stung or something, people do it to get them to sleep though.

We used to give DD a Calm Child blend because she wouldn't nap, it was an herbal blend that helped relax her because she was so friggin wound all the time. It helped DH and I keep some sanity, and she would relax.


----------



## jlasserton (Jul 10, 2010)

I have heard this method to be very common. If you are comfortable giving your baby a couple of drops of benadryl or rubbing it on their gums, then I don't see the problem. It does seem a little odd to do, but if other people have done it and recommend it then I don't see the harm.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

We have flown a ton with our 8-month-old. When he was really little (2 months) traveling was so easy - he'd just get on the plane, nurse, and pass out. It's like a white-noise machine. Now he's still a great traveler, but he's not as portable: he needs to be entertained, and he doesn't want to be in arms all the time. We're still really lucky that he's such a mellow guy, but honestly, I have a hard time judging parents who maybe have had really hard times in the past with their baby (there was a baby on a recent flight who just screamed and screamed and was clearly having a really lousy time of it) and are looking for help.

I do agree that I personally am probably not going to leap for the drugs, but...

And I have to be honest, I have a lot of empathy for other travelers who paid the same money I did for their seat and don't really want to listen to a kid scream for nine hours. I don't know about you, but I find listening to babies cry extremely physically and emotionally stressful. I can't blame others for having the same problem.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlasserton* 
I have heard this method to be very common. If you are comfortable giving your baby a couple of drops of benadryl or rubbing it on their gums, then I don't see the problem. It does seem a little odd to do, *but if other people have done it and recommend it then I don't see the harm.*

bolding mine... I think that is a pretty risky phrase. There are lots of things other people do and recommend but ARE harmful. in the scheme of things, benedryl is probably 'not that bad' but still just because others do it doesn't mean it is a good idea or safe or healthy. I'd rather see a parent who chooses benedryl on a plane for their kiddo do it because they have researched and understand the risks and know their own child than just because 'others do it and recommended it'


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Ultimately the concept isn't all that different than an adult who gets anxious about flying and gets a script for xanex. Sometimes a person, be they an itty bitty or an adult, does need an occasional small dose of help to get through a flight.

I don't however agree with just automatically and preemptively drugging anyone when there's no reason to believe there will be a problem.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Don't forget that a certain percentage of kids will NOT be drowsy but in fact become hyperactive in response to Benadryl. That'd be an awful situation to be in.

I've been grateful when DD and I could both get rest after a horrible night of waking up to an erupting rash (we think it was something on the grass at the park that day, newish park and she rolled down the hill some), when the Benadryl not only relieved the itching but helped her conk right out. But I would never dose my kid for sleep. I nursed her on the plane (be sure to do it BEFORE final descent) and brought exciting toys and books. Mostly she's slept on me or looked at pictures while I sang quietly nonstop. It's not assigned seating on soutwest so anyone who sat by me knew what they were getting into (having to hear me sing the rainbow song







).

If you've had a seriously bad experience, if you know your child will react horrible to a plane ride, if you know how the medicine affects him, if it's a very long flight, then it bcomes something to maybe have on hand just in case. But I think people tend to overuse it, and use it to just be able to chill out and not put in the very demanding effort required to keep a baby happy on a plane. Obviously sometimes it's more necessary.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
Ultimately the concept isn't all that different than an adult who gets anxious about flying and gets a script for xanex. Sometimes a person, be they an itty bitty or an adult, does need an occasional small dose of help to get through a flight.

I don't however agree with just automatically and preemptively drugging anyone when there's no reason to believe there will be a problem.

Yeah that. (cross-posted) I'm planning on seeing if I an swing some Calms Forte or kids rescue remedy for my kiddo for our upcoming flight, depending on how small a bottle it comes in, because DD started talking about being scared/wanting me to hold her/remembering the plane getting "tippy"--just turning to come in to land-- (and her last flight was over a year ago!).


----------



## smpayne (Oct 21, 2009)

The kids that are screaming the entire flight are usually in PAIN. They have not adapted to the change in air pressure yet. Personally I never gave my kids anything before a flight, but have given Benadryl and Tylenol after take off. The Benadryl will help clear the sinuses which in turn relieves the pressure (or negative pressure) in the ears.

When I fly, I always have to make sure I have both Benadryl and Sudafed on hand (for me). I take Benadryl if I am in pain at take off and Sudafed if the pain is during landing (never both on the same flight). Sometime I can tell ahead of time there is going to be a problem, based on what my sinuses are doing. I remember on one flight the landing was really steep and fast - I thought I was going to burst an ear drum the pain was so bad, I have even seen men in tears because their ears were hurting so bad upon landing.


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

YMMV, but I just flew 6 hours each way with my LO to Montana. We had one layover & one landing without deplaning both ways. He fussed maybe 2 minutes combined. I nursed him during landing and take-offs, and he slept most of the flights. I think mamas get the fear of god put into them about flights but it's really just the same as entertaining them sitting on the couch at home. My pedi said maybe try a bottle of water if they aren't hungry during elevation changes, but we didn't have that problem.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smpayne* 
The kids that are screaming the entire flight are usually in PAIN. They have not adapted to the change in air pressure yet. Personally I never gave my kids anything before a flight, but have given Benadryl and Tylenol after take off. The Benadryl will help clear the sinuses which in turn relieves the pressure (or negative pressure) in the ears.

When I fly, I always have to make sure I have both Benadryl and Sudafed on hand (for me). I take Benadryl if I am in pain at take off and Sudafed if the pain is during landing (never both on the same flight). Sometime I can tell ahead of time there is going to be a problem, based on what my sinuses are doing. I remember on one flight the landing was really steep and fast - I thought I was going to burst an ear drum the pain was so bad, I have even seen men in tears because their ears were hurting so bad upon landing.

Just so you know: there's no reason not to take Benadryl and Sudafed together. They are two different medications/medication types with no dangerous interactions with one another, and are very often combined in standard OTC combo/cold medications. As long as you know that both of the pills you are taking are only that drug, combining them is perfectly fine, and many with seasonal allergies do it daily. I almost always combine an antihistamine with a decongestant . . . neither alone work as well as the two together.

Also, Sudafed helps counter the drowsiness of Benadryl (one reason they are often combined).


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

My father-in-law (a doctor, but not a ped) recommended this to my sister-in-law just to get a good night sleep. She didn't take his advice


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smpayne* 
The kids that are screaming the entire flight are usually in PAIN. They have not adapted to the change in air pressure yet. Personally I never gave my kids anything before a flight, but have given Benadryl and Tylenol after take off. The Benadryl will help clear the sinuses which in turn relieves the pressure (or negative pressure) in the ears.

I once flew congested and cried because the ear pressure was like two hunting knives stabbing at my ears. The flight attendants just told me to keep drinking more water and i finished a huge bottle and felt a bit better after like 30 min! That was one of the worst pains i felt and man, i never look at crying babies on the plane the same way again - those poor things!!!! sorry i guess a little off topic


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

if benadryl helps pain...sure, if they need it!
for sleeping....i'll save it for myself and the white noise of the planes engine can lull the babe to sleep.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Benadryl does NOT help relieve congestion. It's an antihistamine, which means it blocks histamine response in the system. Congestion *can* be a result of histamine response, so it might go away with Benadryl. However, pressure in the ears/sinuses due to altitude will NOT be relieved by Benadryl.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

HA! the few times I've given my oldest son and then (separately) my daughter benadryl for genuine allergy related stuff it totally jacked them up.








no way anyone would want to be on a plane with them that way! It doesn't always make children sleepy, many children it has the opposite effect. What a fun trip that would be.

Why not some reds or black beauties? (that is a joke). But seriously,


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Seriously... Some people just don't realize there are _other_ ways.

A friend flew to Toronto back in Jan. on the way back there was a couple with a young baby sitting right be hind her. The baby fussed a bit on take off and landing, but mostly nursed the whole flight. The only other noises that came from back there where baby laughs and baby coos.


----------



## toughcookie (Aug 25, 2008)

i flew to england and back with my 6 month old. i nursed him at take-off (until he grew disinterested) and landing (as soon as i started to feel pressure in my own ears). not a peep from him - it works!!!

if you're no longer nursing, i'd give him something he likes to gnaw on for those periods.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lit Chick* 
*Benadryl will NOT help with ear pain.* It has a common side effect of drowsiness, so the child will be easier for you to deal with.


Re the bold: That's not entirely true. If the ear pain is due to fluid build up or inflammation etc. benadryl absolutely can help. Otherwise, ibuprophen or acetominophen is more appropriate.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:

Secondly, I am NOT drugging my kid just in case he might cry on the plane. If someone on the plane is that bothered by my child making normal child noises, that person is free to drug themselves to the point that they fall asleep so they don't have to hear it.

Well, be aware that you can be asked to leave a flight if your child is screaming non-stop and nothing will console them. Crying is technically a "normal child noise".

I agree that using Benadryl because you think your child might be difficult is not best practice. I take no issue with bringing Benadryl "just in case". Trapped in a hollow metal tube at 16000 ft with a miserable child and and a cabin full of resentful passengers isn't a place I want to be without some kind of ammo. Benadryl is commonly recommended as a sedative for wee ones because it's safer and more predictable than other sedatives.

I don't really see it as any different than giving a child "calming herbs" either. A drug is a drug is a drug whether you get it from herbs or elsewhere.

I think it's better to just wait and see how your child does. I've flown with both one at varying ages. I brought the Benadryl, but I didn't need it. They were fine







. A box of tissues makes an awesome toy for a baby. It bought me almost 40 minutes of contentedness. First we took them all out, then we put them all back in. Then we took them out again. Then we stuffed them in our sleeves. Post-it notes are a good one too!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
DH and I are planning on making a trip on a plane with DS next month. Two totally different people have told me to give him benedryl on the ride over.

One was a nurse at my kiddos pediatricians office; the other was a mama friend I know.

Really-- drug my child so he'll be easier to deal with? I was shocked! Am I waaay of base, or are they?

I think it's wrong, and also my brother and now ex-SIL did this with thier ds, and it didn't affect him by making him drowsy, but instead hyped him up the whole trip! So it isn't necessarily going to work the way you want anyway.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Well, be aware that you can be asked to leave a flight if your child is screaming non-stop and nothing will console them. Crying is technically a "normal child noise".


I'm sorry, but







where are they going to go??? They're on a plane....

Again, this stuff totally hypes my kids and makes them crazy. This is not an uncommon reaction. No way would I want to subject a plane-full of strangers to this.

Just be calm and nurse during take off/ landing. You'll be fine.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
Just be calm and nurse during take off/ landing. You'll be fine.

Maybe that is true for some little ones. Let us sincerely hope that it is true for _most_ little ones.

But it was *not true* for my little one.

You can do everything "right"... nurse, distract, soothe... and there will still be the occasional child who freaks out on a plane. I maintain that a gentle sedative of some sort can be a humane solution. It does not mean that you are a bad parent who drugs her child indiscriminately.

I understand that Benadryl can have an energizing effect on some people. But the odds are that it will make a child sleepy.

I consider it a "last resort" measure... but it is one that I keep on hand.


----------



## TnMsMama (Jul 12, 2010)

I wouldn't do it, but if you choose to, make sure that it's not the first time you give it to your kiddo.

I gave benadryl to my 11 mo old (now 5yrs) at midnight when he was screaming and snotting everywhere from sinus pressure, on the advice of the pediatrician, and he was up for 10 more hours, screaming. Worst experience of my life.

Benadryl is banned from my house.

I think it's hereditary, the reaction to bendryl - when i was a teen, i took dramamine (same stuff) for a flight and was twitchy and anxious and miserable the whole flight.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Well, be aware that you can be asked to leave a flight if your child is screaming non-stop and nothing will console them. Crying is technically a "normal child noise".

Asked to leave in the middle of the flight? Like they are going to give us parachutes and open a door?









Or do you mean to imply that a flight will be redirected to make an unscheduled stop just to remove a crying baby? I've never heard of either scenario. But it really doesn't matter.

As I pointed out, my kids travel well. I've flown with my each of my boys from the time DS1 was 8 weeks old until 3 years and lots of stages in-between and I have never ONCE thought, "Hmmmm, maybe I should bring some sedatives so that he sleeps on the flight/doesn't disturb other people on the plane, JUST IN CASE." And none of my kids have even cried inconsolably on a plane. A whimper here or there, then I figure out the problem, parent it and they are happy again. Is it hard work? Yes. Am I super tired by the end of the flight? Yep. But I'm not going to choose to give my child a medication that could potentially kill them.

The whole concept boggles me. It's ok to drug our kids to make things easier for us as parents? Why not just drug the baby to sleep so I can spend more quiet time at the library with the 3 year-old? He didn't take a very long nap today. Maybe I should give him some benedryl so I can get some sleep tonight. We could actually go see a movie if I could be assured the baby would sleep all the way through it. Hey, let's just give him some drugs and go catch the 6 o'clock show. My husband and I would LOVE to go to a fancy restaurant. I bet I could just drug the baby and he'll sleep the whole time. We get to eat a place with real tablecloths again and no one in the restaurant will have to worry about a crying baby.

Where does it stop? So many people seem so casual about this.

I have seen a perfectly healthy little girl turned into a wheelchair-bound, unable to speak, paralyzed little girl who died after a 3 year fight for her life. All because of one dose of Motrin and she had a terrible reaction. I think about that every single time I decide to give my children a medication. Are they in so much pain that the risk is worth it? We act like these medications are just like candy. No harm, no foul. They have risks. And I could NOT live with myself for casually giving my baby a medication he didn't need for the simple reason of convenience to me.


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamieCole* 








Secondly, I am NOT drugging my kid just in case he might cry on the plane. If someone on the plane is that bothered by my child making normal child noises, that person is free to drug themselves to the point that they fall asleep so they don't have to hear it.

Exactly!!!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
I'm sorry, but







where are they going to go??? They're on a plane....

.

If a child is being truly disruptive to a sufficient number of passengers and/or crew members, they can and will make an unscheduled stop or ask you to de-plane at a scheduled one.

It does happen

http://travel.msn.co.nz/destinations...ld-from-flight

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/AmericanFa...2815486&page=1

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Parenting/...5238571&page=1

http://honeymoons.about.com/b/2007/0...from-plane.htm

It's not a matter of making our job easier as parents, it's a matter of considering the other passengers on the plane. Granted, most of the time, children do just fine. IF they are screaming non-stop for whatever reason, I personally think it's pretty cruel to everyone around, including the child, to continue without exhausting every possible avenue to make the child (and again, everyone else around) more comfortable.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamieCole* 
Asked to leave in the middle of the flight? Like they are going to give us parachutes and open a door?









Or do you mean to imply that a flight will be redirected to make an unscheduled stop just to remove a crying baby? I've never heard of either scenario. But it really doesn't matter.

As I pointed out, my kids travel well. I've flown with my each of my boys from the time DS1 was 8 weeks old until 3 years and lots of stages in-between and I have never ONCE thought, "Hmmmm, maybe I should bring some sedatives so that he sleeps on the flight/doesn't disturb other people on the plane, JUST IN CASE." And none of my kids have even cried inconsolably on a plane. A whimper here or there, then I figure out the problem, parent it and they are happy again. Is it hard work? Yes. Am I super tired by the end of the flight? Yep. But I'm not going to choose to give my child a medication that could potentially kill them.

The whole concept boggles me. It's ok to drug our kids to make things easier for us as parents? Why not just drug the baby to sleep so I can spend more quiet time at the library with the 3 year-old? He didn't take a very long nap today. Maybe I should give him some benedryl so I can get some sleep tonight. We could actually go see a movie if I could be assured the baby would sleep all the way through it. Hey, let's just give him some drugs and go catch the 6 o'clock show. My husband and I would LOVE to go to a fancy restaurant. I bet I could just drug the baby and he'll sleep the whole time. We get to eat a place with real tablecloths again and no one in the restaurant will have to worry about a crying baby.

Where does it stop? So many people seem so casual about this.

I have seen a perfectly healthy little girl turned into a wheelchair-bound, unable to speak, paralyzed little girl who died after a 3 year fight for her life. All because of one dose of Motrin and she had a terrible reaction. I think about that every single time I decide to give my children a medication. Are they in so much pain that the risk is worth it? We act like these medications are just like candy. No harm, no foul. They have risks. And I could NOT live with myself for casually giving my baby a medication he didn't need for the simple reason of convenience to me.

Respectfully, I think you are taking this to an extreme that no one intends. Giving a child a mild sedative to make them more comfortable on a plane is not the same thing as drugging an infant every time you think they should be sleeping. It's just not. Most mothers on this forum are well aware that medications are not candy. It is not "casually giving my baby medication he doesn't need" if the child is inconsolable on a flight.

I do think it is absolutely something to be used judiciously.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Respectfully, I think you are taking this to an extreme that no one intends. Giving a child a mild sedative to make them more comfortable on a plane is not the same thing as drugging an infant every time you think they should be sleeping. It's just not. Most mothers on this forum are well aware that medications are not candy. It is not "casually giving my baby medication he doesn't need" if the child is inconsolable on a flight.

I do think it is absolutely something to be used judiciously.

The thing is it *isn't* a sedative, as it has been said over and over, it is an antihistamine that in some people has a sedative effect.

And it doesn't always have that effect-- 2 of my children who have taken it for allergies react like it is crack.

I've flown on all different types of flights with 3 of my children in differing stages of infancy. I've never though, "Oh crap I need to drug them to make them more comfortable, just this once."

edit to add: and respectfully, it does make me think of those people who were running the day care and would give the children nyquil to make them sleep. The only difference is the frequency (every day vs. once).


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

When I was a kid, we used to give the dog Benadryl for long trips in the car ...

That said, I remember vividly the first time I flew (around 6 years old) and it was _painful_, even with all of the gum-chewing and holding-your-nose-and-blowing that my mom had me do. I definitely agree to try nursing to help with the babe's ears.


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
If a child is being truly disruptive to a sufficient number of passengers and/or crew members, they can and will make an unscheduled stop or ask you to de-plane at a scheduled one.

It does happen

http://travel.msn.co.nz/destinations...ld-from-flight

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/AmericanFa...2815486&page=1

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Parenting/...5238571&page=1

http://honeymoons.about.com/b/2007/0...from-plane.htm

It's not a matter of making our job easier as parents, it's a matter of considering the other passengers on the plane. Granted, most of the time, children do just fine. IF they are screaming non-stop for whatever reason, I personally think it's pretty cruel to everyone around, including the child, to continue without exhausting every possible avenue to make the child (and again, everyone else around) more comfortable.

These were all toddlers, not babies. The flights were not stopped mid-flight, but just pulled back to the gate. So, this was not an issue of the child is in pain ... just the child is throwing a tantrum.

The strategies that I use to keep my toddler quiet on the flight are not the same as when he was a baby. But I would not use drugs on him, unless he was sick and needed them or if our lives depended on it.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

When I flew with my DS I nursed him when he cried and he stopped. He dozed off and I placed him in the craddle (In the bulk head seats, GET ONE!).

He woke MUCH more than usual and cried because he was in pain and probably a bit scared. I arrived EXHAUSTED and the passengers were a little annoyed to have to share a cabin space with a periodically crying baby and a VERY frazzled mom.

I never ONCE considered giving him drugs to calm him down...I thought of popping a valium myself at moments (It was a 28 hour flight with the two lay overs included and I was all alone...bad move in retrospect!)







but the idea of giving my kid drugs was just not on the radar, and I was pretty mainstream back then.

I have heard people make this suggestion even here but I ALWAYS assumed they were just joking. I am quite surprised to read that people actually have done this.

FWIW, on the flight back he slept on every flight from take off to landing and was full of smiles and coos for everyone so that every single deboarding we got a host of "Oh my god, was there a baby on the plane?!" and "What an angel! He is just so sweet." which I can tell you feels a lot better than the sympathetic looks of passengers and the glares of fight attendants. (IME the passengers were WAY more sympathetic than the stewards who treated my son and I like the spawn of Satan) Now the moment the engine starts to hum he curls up and drifts off and wakes up about ten minutes before landing. Hoping DD is the same when we fly to Colombia next week.

My sister used Rescue Remedy on her little one who was teething a pair of molars when she flew from New York to Argentina for my wedding. She was still not the happiest baby in the world, but it did help HUGELY and got her to sleep for at least two three hour stints over the course of the 11 hours. Stuff to entertain helps too.


----------



## VillageMom6 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am amused... but not surprised... that those who can't _imagine_ giving their child Benadryl, for whom it never _occured_ to them to give their child Benadryl are the same ones whose children have always managed to fly without great difficulty.

I'm not seeing a lot of humility that they were _lucky_ that their child was consolable. I'm not seeing the recognition that you can do all of the right things and still end up with a little one who is totally freaking out non-stop.

It reminds me of the advice I'd hear for those with morning sickness when I was suffering from hyperemesis.

I would think, "Look, lady... if saltines and ginger ale help you feel better, that is wonderful. But if they do, that means that your suffering was in a totally different field than mine."

Don't think that just because saltines work for you, anyone who uses Zofran is a druggie. Count your blessings!


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VillageMom6* 
I am amused... but not surprised... that those who can't _imagine_ giving their child Benadryl, for whom it never _occured_ to them to give their child Benadryl are the same ones whose children have always managed to fly without great difficulty.

I'm not seeing a lot of humility that they were _lucky_ that their child was consolable. I'm not seeing the recognition that you can do all of the right things and still end up with a little one who is totally freaking out non-stop.

It reminds me of the advice I'd hear for those with morning sickness when I was suffering from hyperemesis.

I would think, "Look, lady... if saltines and ginger ale help you feel better, that is wonderful. But if they do, that means that your suffering was in a totally different field than mine."

Don't think that just because saltines work for you, anyone who uses Zofran is a druggie. Count your blessings!

I think it's hard to communicate all your thoughts in a short forum post, but I definitely consider myself lucky that my son has always been easy to console, with few exceptions. What I think people can't imagine here is giving Benadryl or other drugs without even trying a million other things first. It's like saying to a woman who's not even pregnant, oh just take Zofran when you get pregnant and you'll be fine. Yes, drugs have their place, but it's not FIRST place, it's as a last resort. Do I give my kid Tylenol if they're in pain...yes, I do. But I don't give it on the chance he may be in pain in the future...but when I actually see he needs it.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
The thing is it *isn't* a sedative, as it has been said over and over, it is an antihistamine that in some people has a sedative effect.

And it doesn't always have that effect-- 2 of my children who have taken it for allergies react like it is crack.


And most sedatives are also antihistamines unless they are narcotics. And sometimes drugs affect some people differently, but the majority of those who do take it respond to it in a predictable fashion. I have never given my children benadryl to make them sleep. I'm just not opposed to it like so many of you seem to be.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmk1* 
These were all toddlers, not babies. The flights were not stopped mid-flight, but just pulled back to the gate. So, this was not an issue of the child is in pain ... just the child is throwing a tantrum.

The strategies that I use to keep my toddler quiet on the flight are not the same as when he was a baby. But I would not use drugs on him, unless he was sick and needed them or if our lives depended on it.

Respectufully, I don't recall saying that a flight would be stopped in mid air. That was an assumption made by two other posters. I said "You could be removed from a flight if XYZ".

The little boy in one of the articles was 11 or 12 months old.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmk1* 
I think it's hard to communicate all your thoughts in a short forum post, but I definitely consider myself lucky that my son has always been easy to console, with few exceptions. What I think people can't imagine here is giving Benadryl or other drugs without even trying a million other things first. It's like saying to a woman who's not even pregnant, oh just take Zofran when you get pregnant and you'll be fine. Yes, drugs have their place, but it's not FIRST place, it's as a last resort. Do I give my kid Tylenol if they're in pain...yes, I do. But I don't give it on the chance he may be in pain in the future...but when I actually see he needs it.

I disagree. I think it's more like telling a newly pretgnant woman "You might just have morning sickness and if you do you can try XYZ. If it keeps getting worse and nothing is working there are drugs that can help you". That's what I was saying personally. And when I had hyperemesis, I did have "friends" who expressed sheer horror at the mere thought of me putting "toxins" into my body and exposing my child to them. Even after I'd lost 17lbs and was recieving IV nutrition every night for 3 months. So, sometimes as parents we like to hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmk1* 
I think it's hard to communicate all your thoughts in a short forum post, but I definitely consider myself lucky that my son has always been easy to console, with few exceptions. What I think people can't imagine here is giving Benadryl or other drugs without even trying a million other things first. It's like saying to a woman who's not even pregnant, oh just take Zofran when you get pregnant and you'll be fine. Yes, drugs have their place, but it's not FIRST place, it's as a last resort. Do I give my kid Tylenol if they're in pain...yes, I do. But I don't give it on the chance he may be in pain in the future...but when I actually see he needs it.









I KNOW I am lucky that my kid adjusted. I just mean to say, drugs never crossed my mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
I disagree. I think it's more like telling a newly pretgnant woman "You might just have morning sickness and if you do you can try XYZ. If it keeps getting worse and nothing is working there are drugs that can help you". That's what I was saying personally. And when I had hyperemesis, I did have "friends" who expressed sheer horror at the mere thought of me putting "toxins" into my body and exposing my child to them. Even after I'd lost 17lbs and was recieving IV nutrition every night for 3 months. So, sometimes as parents we like to hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.









But that is NOT what is happening to the OP. People are not telling her to bring Benadryl IN CASE, they are saying be preemptive and give her child benadryl to make them sleep REGARDLESS of the reaction her child may or may not have. At least that is how I (and I assume many others here) read it.

If your child NEEDS a mild sedative to calm his/her nerves because s/he is a afraid, nervous, whatever and they NEED the drugs to calm down and you have consulted a MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL who can give you proper dosing...that's TOTALLY different from just assuming he/she will react badly and preparing by buying a bottle of OTC allergy medicine and dosing as you see fit.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakeber* 







I KNOW I am lucky that my kid adjusted. I just mean to say, drugs never crossed my mind.

But that is NOT what is happening to the OP. People are not telling her to bring Benadryl IN CASE, they are saying be preemptive and give her child benadryl to make them sleep REGARDLESS of the reaction her child may or may not have. At least that is how I (and I assume many others here) read it.

If your child NEEDS a mild sedative to calm his/her nerves because s/he is a afraid, nervous, whatever and they NEED the drugs to calm down and you have consulted a MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL who can give you proper dosing...that's TOTALLY different from just assuming he/she will react badly and preparing by buying a bottle of OTC allergy medicine and dosing as you see fit.

Which is exactly why I said that I wouldn't be opposed to using it if needed, hence bringing it along just in case, but I wouldn't give it pre-emptively.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

My OP on this thread







. Bold added by me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 

*I agree that using Benadryl because you think your child might be difficult is not best practice. I take no issue with bringing Benadryl "just in case". Trapped in a hollow metal tube at 16000 ft with a miserable child and and a cabin full of resentful passengers isn't a place I want to be without some kind of ammo. Benadryl is commonly recommended as a sedative for wee ones because it's safer and more predictable than other sedatives.*

I don't really see it as any different than giving a child "calming herbs" either. A drug is a drug is a drug whether you get it from herbs or elsewhere.

I think it's better to just wait and see how your child does. I've flown with both one at varying ages. I brought the Benadryl, but I didn't need it. They were fine







. A box of tissues makes an awesome toy for a baby. It bought me almost 40 minutes of contentedness. First we took them all out, then we put them all back in. Then we took them out again. Then we stuffed them in our sleeves. Post-it notes are a good one too!


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

If I were you (and concerned based on my child's personality) I would bring something just in case, but more likely Hylands "calm" homeopathic things.

Benadryl scares me too! And that was before the huge cautions about giving cold meds to kids under 2. I do always bring tylenol as a "just in case" too ... because my kids can spark a 105-fever in an instant, plus it seems to make them drowsy. So far I have not had to use it!

Also - stock up on non-sugar snacks (if your child eats solids yet) ... puffs or cheerios or whatever. A new sippy cup (if appropriate). Toys & books s/he hasn't seen before. The special lovie or blankie. Perhaps even a boppy.

What does your child love? Bring that. I saw a mom entertain a baby for an hour by letting her rip pages out of a magazine. The baby was laughing hysterically! Whatever works!!


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

The thing is, how do you know how it will affect your child unless you give it to them before getting on the plane as a test?

I find it extremely amusing to imagine myself on a plane with my kids and giving them benadryl for the first time. HA! That would really annoy the passengers. Fussy baby on crack.

*"Diphenhydramine should not be used to cause sleepiness in children."*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000704


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I think this is one of those issues that there is one common thought towards something and when that doesn't turn out to be the case there is a lot of resistance.

Quote:

Nonprescription cough and cold combination products, including products that contain diphenhydramine, can cause serious side effects or death in young children. Do not give these products to children younger than 4 years of age. If you give these products to children 4-11 years of age, use caution and follow the package directions carefully
I would think such side effects are very rare, I have always had bad allergies, even at the ages where benadryl isn't recommended. When I was little though one just took it, I have no idea how much my mom gave me over the years.









I wouldn't give benadryl to kids, there are safer antihistimines now than when I was little. I have never seen a meltdown to the extent where I medicated my children. I cannot imagine what that would look like. I would feel bad for anyone who was having that rough of a time


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

When we used to take transatlantic flights, I never give benadryl to DS who ranged in age between 6-18 months on these flights. He would nurse, do some sleeping, play with me/us. On one flight the captain/co-pilot came out and asked if he could hold him stating it was a shame they couldn't take show them the cockpit anymore. On that same flight another couple were seated in front of us with their son who a little older. They dosed their child with a prescription antihistamine and he did fall asleep. They told us that they did this everytime they flew. However, their son woke up, became extremely upset and screamed continually for the last 30 minutes of the flight, all the way through customs and immigration and in the baggage hall. We could still hear him as we left the airport.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrskingred* 
When we used to take transatlantic flights, I never give benadryl to DS who ranged in age between 6-18 months on these flights. He would nurse, do some sleeping, play with me/us. On one flight the captain/co-pilot came out and asked if he could hold him stating it was a shame they couldn't take show them the cockpit anymore. On that same flight another couple were seated in front of us with their son who a little older. They dosed their child with a prescription antihistamine and he did fall asleep. They told us that they did this everytime they flew. However, their son woke up, became extremely upset and screamed continually for the last 30 minutes of the flight, all the way through customs and immigration and in the baggage hall. We could still hear him as we left the airport.

I wouldn't think the benedryl did that. Chances are they give him benedryl when they travel because of how poorly he handles traveling. My older dd was awful traveling at that age. We never gave her anything, but it was really awful and we had to just not go some places we might have liked to go.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Can I take the Benadryl for myself?







I do always have it on hand on trips because DS2 has insanely sensitive skin and is just a touch away from hives, but it's packed. I do bring Tylenol for kids and hubby in case of ear pain, which has been described by hubby as excruciating.

Thankfully *touch wood* my guys do well on flights. I do bring a portable DVD player for them and will drug them with non-stop dinosaur and shark movies if I have to. I can do all the colouring and activities with them, but I'm beat by the time I get everyone and everything loaded on the plane and I still have to gather everything once we get off, so I try to use the opportunity to relax.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
The thing is, how do you know how it will affect your child unless you give it to them before getting on the plane as a test?

I find it extremely amusing to imagine myself on a plane with my kids and giving them benadryl for the first time. HA! That would really annoy the passengers. Fussy baby on crack.

*"Diphenhydramine should not be used to cause sleepiness in children."*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000704

To be fair, pretty much every drug known to man is contraindicated by those that manufacture it for nursing mothers as well. Sometimes, we have to use our own discernement and the advice of those with extensive experience.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 

I wouldn't give benadryl to kids, there are safer antihistimines now than when I was little. I have never seen a meltdown to the extent where I medicated my children. I cannot imagine what that would look like. I would feel bad for anyone who was having that rough of a time









The advantages the second generation ones has is the elimination of the sedative effect and the term. *shrug*

Claritin actually has the hyperactivity side effect, same as benadryl, and it happens to a higher percentage of people who take it. I mentioned to my kid's doctor that both I and my husband have experienced the hyperactivity side effect (me to an extreme degree that almost landed me in the ER--I didn't sleep for more than 2 hours in the 5 days I took it) and she told me we should never, never give the kid claritin since the hyperactivity reaction appears to be strongly genetically linked. (And I see that is true for us, everyone in both our families who has ever tried Claritin has suffered from sleep disturbance or hyperactivity to some degree.)

I have taken both Allegra and Zyrtec as well. There are times when I will take benadryl on top of them, because they aren't doing anything for me. (And yes, taking a normal dose of benadryl on top of Allegra or Zyrtec has been approved by my doctor, the only common side effect of that is constipation.) Benadryl is still the wonder drug for allergies. It is still the best antihistamine out there. Its problems are sedation and the fact it only lasts 4 hours and doesn't do well in the formulations required for long-dissolving pills.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Haha, it never occured to me when my kids were babies until I accidentally ran across the suggested dose for infants and toddlers on *Dr. Sears*'s website...

Luckily for me, I was in a position where I REFUSED to travel by plane while I had 3 kids under 2.









Though I have heard people excoriating parents for exposing their children to Teh Evil TV and DVD players too on trips....I guess you can't win. That was OUR drug of choice on long airplane trips once they were old enough.

When I was a tot our family constantly traveled, esp. transatlatic flights. Apparently I got to run up and down the aisles and play with the flight attendants or go to a lounge on the airplane?! Post 9-11 that isnt' going to happen. (and I have never seen a lounge on an airplane, maybe my dad is pulling my leg on that one)

IMO, if there's something that you can do to comfort and ease the pain/terror of a child instead of letting them cry it out in the airplane and also have to endure the palpable anger-and-stress vibes of the passengers around you, then use it within reason. I mean, I have seen people here complain about kids screaming at restaurants, yet we are not going to mind a child screaming non stop for 6 hours on a flight?


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

I would absolutely bring well researched calming drugs on the plane and give them to a baby or toddler if need be. I think it is highly likely a nine month old will not need it - but you never know.

I have been on flights with miserable babies and children - and it is miserable for everyone involved - parents, child, passengers.

I do not think giving sleepy herbs or medication once a year in a strange situation is at all similar to giving drugs to children at daycare, library etc.

I am not one to give drugs, fwiw. I cannot remember the last time my 2 younger children had any medication.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mama,
I wouldn't give Benadryl to a kid on an airplane. The altitude of flying has an effect on the medicine in their bodies, similar to how much more drunk you get drinking alcohol on an airplane (I think it's the altitude and the dehydration, but I'm not sure).
Years ago I was on a plane that had to make an emergency landing for a kiddo who was having trouble breathing, was unconscious after his parents dosed him with benadryl. It was scary to watch.
~maddymama


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

So we did a trip to New Zealand when my daughter was 8 months old. It was 27 straight hours of travel with one of the flights being 13 hours. We waited a while to see if she could calm down on her own (I'm not exactly a big fan of giving her medication) but when she could.not.calm.down. I gave her a dose of Benadryl. She had a far better flight experience than the kid next to us who screamed inconsolably for about 11.5 hours straight. And then she was well rested enough to deal with the rest of the hassle of traveling. I don't feel bad. On the way back she didn't need it so she wasn't dosed. I'm very comfortable with my decision.


----------



## Mommie020307 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yep my Sil gives her kids cold medicine when she wants them to take a nap so she can nap. Ok mind you her kids are 8 and 10. Too old to be taking naps in my opinion. I think she really is only doing it for herself so she can nap. Oh and she's pregnant with number 3 hence the reason for her wanting to nap.

I on the other hand either tell my 2 older kids to go outside and play for a little while and then when they come back in to go upstairs to watch some TV. So i can rest. My youngest is usually with me on the couch watching tv while i "nap". I don't drug my kids to take a nap. THat's just wrong.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

It is common advice.

I gave my child Benadryl once after an ant bite. It did NOT make him sleepy.

Given that you don't how your child will do flying, I don't think it's necessary. Bring some form of nipple to suck on.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

My son gets motion sick so we give him Gravol (it wasn't an issue when he was a wee babe) and I have to say...it does make him sleepy, and we have exploited the timing of that since he needs to have it anyway.

I think the people who say that may come across as a bit thoughtless but if you read the intent underneath they're really just trying to give you a helpful hint about having a good trip. You don't have to do it or agree with the actual Benadryl, but I think it comes from a good place.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busymama77* 
I don't know about the benedryl - never heard of it, personally, but I have heard that a couple of drops of Tylenol or Motrin will help when the pressure gets to be too much for their ears. I never had to do this with our ODS as he slept throug the entire flight and the landing part never seemed to bother him.

I have not noticed that babies cry due to pressure. In my experience it may be many other things, and possibly that, but I would never give preventative Benadryl. (As others mentioned, it can have the reverse effect! Ack!)

Quote:

I think the people who say that may come across as a bit thoughtless but if you read the intent underneath they're really just trying to give you a helpful hint about having a good trip. You don't have to do it or agree with the actual Benadryl, but I think it comes from a good place.
I agree. They just want to say something encouraging. "I hear Benadryl helps."

Nursing is the best of all for pressure, and distraction is also useful, sleep is best, which is why carseats are so nice... I don't want to turn this into a carseat-on-a-plane thread, I'm just saying, if it's a long flight.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Interesting as I was looking at this thread dh tells me about this news article (I hadn't told him what I was reading). Makes me sad this is so commonplace.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I use to be against it..........but my sil travels internationally with her children. One child doesn't get any meds. The other one still gets DOCTOR prescribed meds because he gets so sick. She made one trip with out anything and my nephew barfed himself to the point he was dehydrated. He would nurse, puke till dry heaving, scream til dry heaving.

If I was making a long international trek I would be prepared. It wouldn't be an automatic thing, it would be backed right beside the acid reflux medicine and barf bag.

It would not be Benadryl. It can have the opposite effect.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
I use to be against it..........but my sil travels internationally with her children. One child doesn't get any meds. The other one still gets DOCTOR prescribed meds because he gets so sick. She made one trip with out anything and my nephew barfed himself to the point he was dehydrated. He would nurse, puke till dry heaving, scream til dry heaving.

If I was making a long international trek I would be prepared. It wouldn't be an automatic thing, it would be backed right beside the acid reflux medicine and barf bag.

It would not be Benadryl. It can have the opposite effect.

Just so you know--almost all commonly available motion sickness medications are diphenhydramine, aka, the generic name of Benadryl.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

I think I need to make a clarification post here, since this is getting kind of hilarious.

Benadryl is a brand name for diphenhydramine, a drug used for many different uses and available in almost the exact same formulation under several different brand names.

Many OTC sleep and motion sickness medications are also diphenhydramine (Dramamine and some formulations of Unisom being among the most popular). Many other motion sickness medications or sleep aids are doxylamine, meclizine, or cyclizine, all of which are first generation antihistamines extremely similar to diphenhydramine, with the same expected side effects.

The US drug industry sells the same drugs under many different names, especially when the same drug can be used for many different purposes. Look at the name of the chemical within the drug, not at the brand name of the drug.


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

This is exactly why OTC drugs get taken off the market. People use them irresponsibly and think they are "safe" because they are over-the-counter. Everyone should read labels of every medication they take or give to a child and verify you are giving your child the right medication for the illness. Example: Giving a child Motrin or Tylenol to help with the ear pressure on an airplane. These drugs won't help with ear popping. Try giving the child something to chew on to relieve ear popping or if you're bfing nurse your child.

I will not give my child a medication unless he requires it for an illness. I don't use drugs on my child to make my life easier. All medications have side effects both short and long term. I learned this firsthand. I used to take Benadryl for allergies a lot in my twenties and suddenly became allergic to it and ended up in the hospital for 3 days and almost died. I cannot take any form of diphenhydramine now.


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 

What does your child love? Bring that. I saw a mom entertain a baby for an hour by letting her rip pages out of a magazine. The baby was laughing hysterically! Whatever works!!

The inflight magazines usually take a beating when our family is flying. I don't worry too much about it, because it's a minor point on a transatlantic flight...if it comes to putting up with a screaming baby or sacrificing an inflight magazine, I think the airline would choose the latter.

I have flown 50+ times with one or both of our kids (who are now 3 and 1), and I am another one of the lucky ones who has never had major trouble. There was one flight that did involve a couple of hours of fussing-DS1 had a cold and despite preemptive strategies like nosedrops and nursing, he had trouble during landing-the plane ended up circling a while before it could land. He wasn't all-out screaming, though, which I should be thankful for.

I, too, have been surprised at how quickly people suggest Benadryl for flying with kids. I have had a lot of people suggest it, including my OB. At the time, I was 7 months pregnant, and about to embark on a transatlantic flight with a 20 month old, alone. My OB asked if I was going to drug him, and rattled off the dosing guidelines. I said I'd think about it, thought about it for all of two seconds, and decided not to.

I'm probably overcautious, but I'm just generally hesitant of giving children under two any medication that they do not absolutely need. In Europe about a year ago, there was all that talk about frequent use of Tylenol/Paracetamol during early childhood possibly being linked to childhood asthma, etc. etc. The doctors they interviewed in the media emphasized that babies and toddlers are not mini-adults and can react very differently to drugs than adults would. Since then, I guess I've just been cautious.

But hey, in extreme circumstances, I'm not going to judge a parent who chooses to give it to his or her child. Just saying I probably wouldn't personally do it.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

We don't do Benadryl or the like either but we do Calms Forte (Hyland's) and REscue Remedy. I guess I am drugging my kids too.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
The thing is it *isn't* a sedative, as it has been said over and over, it is an antihistamine that in some people has a sedative effect.

Actually, this statement isn't correct - the active ingredient in benadryl, diphenhydramine, is the sedative ingredient in Tylenol PM.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
Just be calm and nurse during take off/ landing. You'll be fine.


If you have purchased a seat for yout child & brought a car seat onboard the plane your child will be expected to remain strapped into their sear during takeoff and landing just like every other passenger on the plane.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 
If I were you (and concerned based on my child's personality) I would bring something just in case, but more likely Hylands "calm" homeopathic things.


Sorry I haven't posted in a while. My son is not the 'easy to calm' type, is teething, and typically screams rather than 'fusses'. In fact, I don't think I've ever heard him fuss. It's crying or screaming, or angry talking.

I am worried about the ride, but I still don't get the giving benedryl (I also feel the same way about the herbal medicines as well). I guess I would feel differently if he had a cold, or if the nurse had said something like-- if he's showing x, x, and x signs of anxiety give him x amount, but these are the risks.

Both times this was presented as a way to get through the flight-- both times they said try it once before you go, to make sure they don't get hyper.

Thanks for all the suggestions on how to get through the flight. The warnings about how real actual ear pain can be are really helpful. I think I will carry some tylenol in case he seems to be in actual pain.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
Just so you know--almost all commonly available motion sickness medications are diphenhydramine, aka, the generic name of Benadryl.

Yeah... sorry I didn't make that clear. Although we do find the Gravol works better than Benadryl for motion sickness - not sure why.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smpayne* 
The kids that are screaming the entire flight are usually in PAIN. They have not adapted to the change in air pressure yet. Personally I never gave my kids anything before a flight, but have given Benadryl and Tylenol after take off. The Benadryl will help clear the sinuses which in turn relieves the pressure (or negative pressure) in the ears.

When I fly, I always have to make sure I have both Benadryl and Sudafed on hand (for me). I take Benadryl if I am in pain at take off and Sudafed if the pain is during landing (never both on the same flight). Sometime I can tell ahead of time there is going to be a problem, based on what my sinuses are doing. I remember on one flight the landing was really steep and fast - I thought I was going to burst an ear drum the pain was so bad, I have even seen men in tears because their ears were hurting so bad upon landing.

My daughter is the same way and has a very difficult time with her ears when we fly, to the point where she cries because it hurts so bad. Now I try to remember to give her some Benadryl before we take off and it seems to alleviate some of her discomfort.

I wouldn't automatically drug an infant in hopes that they sleep through a flight, but when my kids are in pain and they need something to help make them more comfortable I have no problem giving them something.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lilypie32* 
This is exactly why OTC drugs get taken off the market. People use them irresponsibly and think they are "safe" because they are over-the-counter. Everyone should read labels of every medication they take or give to a child and verify you are giving your child the right medication for the illness. Example: Giving a child Motrin or Tylenol to help with the ear pressure on an airplane. These drugs won't help with ear popping. Try giving the child something to chew on to relieve ear popping or if you're bfing nurse your child.

I will not give my child a medication unless he requires it for an illness. I don't use drugs on my child to make my life easier. All medications have side effects both short and long term. I learned this firsthand. I used to take Benadryl for allergies a lot in my twenties and suddenly became allergic to it and ended up in the hospital for 3 days and almost died. I cannot take any form of diphenhydramine now.


Some doctors will actually perscribe Benadryl to children for its sedating properties. This has nothing whatsoever do to with people using OTC meds because they think they are "safe".


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

It does happen. Doesn't mean it is right. Drugging a child for the comfort of others is wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
If a child is being truly disruptive to a sufficient number of passengers and/or crew members, they can and will make an unscheduled stop or ask you to de-plane at a scheduled one.

It does happen

http://travel.msn.co.nz/destinations...ld-from-flight

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/AmericanFa...2815486&page=1

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Parenting/...5238571&page=1

http://honeymoons.about.com/b/2007/0...from-plane.htm

It's not a matter of making our job easier as parents, it's a matter of considering the other passengers on the plane. Granted, most of the time, children do just fine. IF they are screaming non-stop for whatever reason, I personally think it's pretty cruel to everyone around, including the child, to continue without exhausting every possible avenue to make the child (and again, everyone else around) more comfortable.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joyster* 
Can I take the Benadryl for myself?

















I haven't really chimed in on this thread, but I was thinking...

Gin and Tonic.

That's my Benedryl.







(I'm a really nervous flier, and it's obviously not necessary for the flight, but it sure makes it EASIER!)

(We travel internationally, a lot, since dd was 5 months and she's almost 9 yo now, and I am NOT going to criticize any safe solution a parent comes up with. I KNOW what it's like to be on a plane for 13, 15, 17 hours with a baby or toddler.)


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
Just so you know--almost all commonly available motion sickness medications are diphenhydramine, aka, the generic name of Benadryl.

I don't know what he gets but he doesn't puke him self dehydrated. Planes can be dehydrating and puking your way through a flight from St. Louis to Tokyo is not a good thing.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

One of the warnings right on the packaging says "do not use to make a child sleepy."


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
One of the warnings right on the packaging says "do not use to make a child sleepy."

I think it says that because of liability issues because it hasn't always been on the bottle.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

I would never do this. I cannot believe people drug their children. I imagine for many people it's because we live in a society in which instant gratification is sought and many people would rather have a quick fix for anything rather than the more difficult work of actual parenting.
I would give my child benadryl or the active ingredient equivalent if he/she was having an allergy attack, or an insect sting.
I wonder...What if the word "vodka" was substituted in casual conversation for the other drugs that people are so eager to dispense? Would it be looked at differently then? I hear alcohol has been used historically as a way to "make children sleepy," such as when factory workers in the US didn't have anyone to watch their children. Is that acceptable? If not, then why is a different drug?


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
Sadly, this seems to be a common mainstream practice.

Yup, when we flew with DD last winter benedryl was suggested to us by quite a few people.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Why is it automatically assumed that the parents who would do this are just worrying about their own convenience or worrying about other people's reactions? Maybe they are truly worried about their child and are hoping that this will help the child have an easier trip. It really bothers me here that the word mainstream seems to be made synonymous to abusive, or something like that.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
Why is it automatically assumed that the parents who would do this are just worrying about their own convenience or worrying about other people's reactions? Maybe they are truly worried about their child and are hoping that this will help the child have an easier trip. It really bothers me here that the word mainstream seems to be made synonymous to abusive, or something like that.

I want to be snarky and answer you. But it wouldn't be terribly polite. Instead I will pretend to be tactful and say that I totally agree with your sentiment.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I want to be snarky and answer you. But it wouldn't be terribly polite. Instead I will pretend to be tactful and say that I totally agree with your sentiment.









forget it


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
I would never do this. I cannot believe people drug their children. I imagine for many people it's because we live in a society in which instant gratification is sought and many people would rather have a quick fix for anything rather than the more difficult work of actual parenting.
I would give my child benadryl or the active ingredient equivalent if he/she was having an allergy attack, or an insect sting.
I wonder...What if the word "vodka" was substituted in casual conversation for the other drugs that people are so eager to dispense? Would it be looked at differently then? I hear alcohol has been used historically as a way to "make children sleepy," such as when factory workers in the US didn't have anyone to watch their children. Is that acceptable? If not, then why is a different drug?

No, the vodka is to make my flight better







Seriously, I do like to have a drink on the plane to make the flight easier for myself. If I thought that Benadryl would make the flight easier on my child, I'd give it to her. Fortunately, I've never had to do so, both of my DDs are good travellers.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
It does happen. Doesn't mean it is right. Drugging a child for the comfort of others is wrong.


In what way is giving a freaking out child a sedative solely for the comfort of others? If the child is freaking out, clearly, they're in distress.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
One of the warnings right on the packaging says "do not use to make a child sleepy."

And the ibuprophen, colace, and many other OTC medication bottles say "Do not take if pregnant or nursing" when we know these are medications that are safe for nursing mothers.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
Why is it automatically assumed that the parents who would do this are just worrying about their own convenience or worrying about other people's reactions? Maybe they are truly worried about their child and are hoping that this will help the child have an easier trip. It really bothers me here that the word mainstream seems to be made synonymous to abusive, or something like that.

Yep.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My doctor suggested benedryl to me before my most recent flight to do 2 things - 1... lower the amount of motion sickness. 2... lower the amount of discomfort from the pressure changes (because I had just gotten rid of an ear infection/sinus infection combo and the benedryl helps to open up those passages)

Honestly, I would be the sort to suggest benedryl for a child taking a plane ride, for these same reasons.

Not to knock them out. Not to make it more convenient for the parent or other passengers... but rather to make the ride more comfortable for a small child.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Our pediatrician didn't recommend Benadryl for our first flight but a few other parents did. It was something we chose not to do and hopefully won't have to in the future. That being said, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cecilia's Mama* 
I've always heard that if you nurse/feed the baby during takeoff and landing then that will help their ears equalize because they're swallowing. That's what we plan on doing in September when we fly with Cecilia, who will be 5 months old then!


This. If you are uncomfortable nursing, you can also blow on a babies face to make them swallow.

I nursed during takeoff and landing on the long flight from Kentucky to California. My DD was 3 months old and she was fine the whole time. It's a huge moving, swooshing, box. She loved it. We practice AP, but she never gets held for 7 hours with me not being distracted by something or someone else at all. She slept most of the time.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama* 
This. If you are uncomfortable nursing, you can also blow on a babies face to make them swallow.

I nursed during takeoff and landing on the long flight from Kentucky to California. My DD was 3 months old and she was fine the whole time. It's a huge moving, swooshing, box. If you are holding them the whole time they are totally fine. She loved it. We practice AP, but she never gets held for 7 hours with me not being distracted by something or someone else at all. She slept most of the time.

Our ped recommended the opposite when we first flew. According to her it's better to make sure baby/child is well fed prior to take off. She said drinking and swallowing during take off increases the pressure in the ears.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
forget it









I did seriously mean that I agree with you. I was going to be snarky about why all people who do things 'mainstream' are evil not about you in the slightest. I don't think that all people who do things 'mainstream' are evil. Tone is really hard on the internet. I'm sorry that it came out sounding badly.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbailey* 
Our ped recommended the opposite when we first flew. According to her it's better to make sure baby/child is well fed prior to take off. She said drinking and swallowing during take off increases the pressure in the ears.

Really? I'm so old I can remember when the flight attendants ("Stewardesses"







) used to bring around a basket of hard candy just before takeoff to help with the ear pressure thing...


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Really? I'm so old I can remember when the flight attendants ("Stewardesses"







) used to bring around a basket of hard candy just before takeoff to help with the ear pressure thing...

Yeah, according to her. This worked for us but not the second time we flew. DD's ears really bothered her. She was irritated for two days but on the return flight she was fine. I think it depends on the child. The next time we fly though I may bring a lollipop just in case her ears bother her to see if that helps. The pharmacist at Walmart told me when the ears start to bother them to put a small amount of Bengay behind the ear. He says the heat helps soothe the ear pain. He got this from his grandma and says it works for his kids just have to make sure they don't play with their ears and rub their eyes.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Ds did not become drowsy on Benadryl -- luckily I tried it when we weren't doing anything because he was bouncing off the walls on it. Really, a nursing baby should be fine as long as the baby gets to nurse and you have help from your dh with all the stuff you have to lug with you. The fewer transfers the better of course. My dd did cry on the plane a tiny bit, but that was because ds (seven) woke her to go to the bathroom (from now on he's getting the aisle seat).


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmmm. I knew this topic would garner many responses... Here are mine.

1) Yes, it is wrong to drug a child for your own convenience. AKA, mommy is tired at home and wants a nap, here is some Benadryl.

2) When we are dealing with 100 other people being physically distressed by a screaming baby, the balance begins to tip the other way. It is no longer your convenience, but your personal ideals which are NOT more important than the next 12 hours of these people's lives.

3) The comfort of the child is a valid consideration. If the Benadryl (or Rescur Remedy, or Gravol, or whatever) alleviates their discomfort, and possibly lets them rest, it may very well be worth a single dose.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbailey* 
Our ped recommended the opposite when we first flew. According to her it's better to make sure baby/child is well fed prior to take off. She said drinking and swallowing during take off increases the pressure in the ears.


Hmm...well, thats what we did and she seemed fine. Honestly, my ped did not recommend me to nurse, but she did tell me to blow on her face if my ears were popping so that she would pop hers too. She didnt seem to be in any pain through the trip, so hopefully no damage was done.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
Hmmmm. I knew this topic would garner many responses... Here are mine.

1) Yes, it is wrong to drug a child for your own convenience. AKA, mommy is tired at home and wants a nap, here is some Benadryl.

2) When we are dealing with 100 other people being physically distressed by a screaming baby, the balance begins to tip the other way. It is no longer your convenience, but your personal ideals which are NOT more important than the next 12 hours of these people's lives.

3) The comfort of the child is a valid consideration. If the Benadryl (or Rescur Remedy, or Gravol, or whatever) alleviates their discomfort, and possibly lets them rest, it may very well be worth a single dose.

That's assuming that Benadryl would help the child without side effects (which it does have) and also assuming that it would be better than nursing. Neither of which are necessarily true. Each baby is different. Mine does not respond to any of the flower remedies I have tried on her or the homeopathic remedies either and I'd rather not try regular drugs on her (especially since Benadryl didn't work at all well on ds). Breast milk seems to be all that works on her.
On a slightly different topic, we flew with dd (5 months at the time) as a lap infant and there was another lap infant across from us (they made the adult in the seat next to mine move so that there were enough oxygen masks). I nursed dd when she fussed, and she fell asleep pretty quickly, and in general didn't cry much at all - without Benadryl or anything else. However, the baby across from us cried a lot, for quite a while. I noticed the dad was trying to comfort the baby to sleep, and not doing very well (the mom did breast feed the baby once, with a nursing cover, then handed the baby back to Dad). Had the mom nursed the baby when she cried instead I'm sure there would probably not been that level of crying, but I think that they felt that they should have the dad do the baby care to prevent the baby from growing dependent on nursing (or mom) for comfort. They had a toddler too so it may be that the mom was overwhelmed and wanted to focus on one child's needs at a time, though. Seems to be a trend I've seen lately.


----------



## laila2 (Jul 21, 2007)

The pediatrician recomended it for our less than 2 year old once or slightly older than 2. Can not remember. The result was a kid that fell asleep for a long time. Did not like it. Will not do again


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hildare* 
I wonder...What if the word "vodka" was substituted in casual conversation for the other drugs that people are so eager to dispense? Would it be looked at differently then? I hear alcohol has been used historically as a way to "make children sleepy," such as when factory workers in the US didn't have anyone to watch their children. Is that acceptable? If not, then why is a different drug?

In my family growing up it was sherry. It's sweat and yummy. The pacifier got dipped in it when we were teething. My GM always gave dad a small glass of sherry when she took him to visit a friend. GM would sit and gossip with her friend while dad sat next to the fire with his sherry and a book, and usually fall asleep shortly. Dad has fond memories of sitting by the fire with his sherry which he viewed as a special treat.

It is kind of a weird double standard that it is illegal to give a kid a little sherry, which has been used for generations, but actually recommended to dose them with benedryl. I would bet the sherry is just as safe if not safer than the benedryl, and it is certainly a lot more pleasant for the child.


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
That's assuming that Benadryl would help the child without side effects (which it does have) and also assuming that it would be better than nursing. Neither of which are necessarily true. Each baby is different. Mine does not respond to any of the flower remedies I have tried on her or the homeopathic remedies either and I'd rather not try regular drugs on her (especially since Benadryl didn't work at all well on ds). Breast milk seems to be all that works on her.
On a slightly different topic, we flew with dd (5 months at the time) as a lap infant and there was another lap infant across from us (they made the adult in the seat next to mine move so that there were enough oxygen masks). I nursed dd when she fussed, and she fell asleep pretty quickly, and in general didn't cry much at all - without Benadryl or anything else. However, the baby across from us cried a lot, for quite a while. I noticed the dad was trying to comfort the baby to sleep, and not doing very well (the mom did breast feed the baby once, with a nursing cover, then handed the baby back to Dad). *Had the mom nursed the baby when she cried instead I'm sure there would probably not been that level of crying, but I think that they felt that they should have the dad do the baby care to prevent the baby from growing dependent on nursing (or mom) for comfort. They had a toddler too so it may be that the mom was overwhelmed and wanted to focus on one child's needs at a time, though. Seems to be a trend I've seen lately.*

I would hate to imagine the assumptions one could make about me based on just a brief observation of me on a challenging day...


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplepaperclip* 
I would hate to imagine the assumptions one could make about me based on just a brief observation of me on a challenging day...









No s*#^!

I nursed DS1 for the last 2 hours of a 6-hour flight once. I was cringing and crying in pain because I had a bad case of nipple thrush. I WISH I'd had some Benadryl that time.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lit Chick* 
My ped recommended using it for sleep enhancement once, and only once, when my child's post-nasal drip and the resulting irritating cough was keeping him from getting any rest. One dose and he was able to get past the irritation, got sleep, and got better. _It was not for conveinece_. She's not a fan of doping kids just to make them calm and quiet, and I'm not either.

Plus Benadryl helps dry up excess mucous and likely sped up the end of the post-nasal drip.









As for people suggesting Benadryl for sedation try asking them if they're telling you that as medical advice and if they'll stake their professional reputation on the safety of dosing a healthy infant?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom* 
I don't know what he gets but he doesn't puke him self dehydrated. Planes can be dehydrating and puking your way through a flight from St. Louis to Tokyo is not a good thing.

See now, avoiding motion sickness is an actual medical reason for the medication. And, depending on comfort level and severity of the anxiety, even using Benadryl as a sedative could be an actual medical reason.

What isn't a medical reason is a preemptive use of Benadryl with a healthy, happy baby just to "get them to sleep".


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
That's assuming that Benadryl would help the child without side effects (which it does have) and also assuming that it would be better than nursing. Neither of which are necessarily true. Each baby is different. Mine does not respond to any of the flower remedies I have tried on her or the homeopathic remedies either and I'd rather not try regular drugs on her (especially since Benadryl didn't work at all well on ds). Breast milk seems to be all that works on her.
On a slightly different topic, we flew with dd (5 months at the time) as a lap infant and there was another lap infant across from us (they made the adult in the seat next to mine move so that there were enough oxygen masks). I nursed dd when she fussed, and she fell asleep pretty quickly, and in general didn't cry much at all - without Benadryl or anything else. However, the baby across from us cried a lot, for quite a while. I noticed the dad was trying to comfort the baby to sleep, and not doing very well (the mom did breast feed the baby once, with a nursing cover, then handed the baby back to Dad). Had the mom nursed the baby when she cried instead I'm sure there would probably not been that level of crying, but I think that they felt that they should have the dad do the baby care to prevent the baby from growing dependent on nursing (or mom) for comfort. They had a toddler too so it may be that the mom was overwhelmed and wanted to focus on one child's needs at a time, though. Seems to be a trend I've seen lately.

Why the huge assumptions? My 2nd DS hated, and I mean hated, nursing in public. I don't know how he knew from such a young age, but even as a newborn, I had to find quiet and solitude to get him to nurse well. He'd nurse in public, but barely, and certainly not long enough for a full feeding. Then he'd simply refuse to do it any longer. A flight would have been a nightmare with him. He was otherwise a very laid back, easy little guy. But I did have to work around the NIP thing. Holding him on a flight when he wanted to nurse would have just upset him more. Trying to get him to nurse more would have just upset him more.

Even my first DS, who LOVED nursing, might not have done so well on a flight once he got past the newborn stage.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
In what way is giving a freaking out child a sedative solely for the comfort of others? If the child is freaking out, clearly, they're in distress.

"Others" comfort should not play ANY part in the decision to give a child Benadryl as there are potential dangerous side-effects to this medicine. The only factors a mother should weigh in their decision to give Benadryl are the benefits/risks for the child. If it is determined that a child's comfort is worth the risk then go for it.

My child's physical safety (if I decide Benadryl is too risky) is more important than the perceived mental discomfort of anybody on the plane.


----------

